

MWOpenInKit: An attempt to fix iOS third-party app linking - lazerwalker
https://github.com/lazerwalker/MWOpenInKit

======
lemieux
I don't know anything in iOS development and I have a basic knowledge of how
Android works (I'm a web dev), but is this something that Android handles
really well with intents?

~~~
lazerwalker
(Creator here).

Yeah, this is a solved problem on both Android and Windows Phone with Intents
and Contracts.

It's silly that workarounds like this are necessary, but hopefully if enough
people start using this (or something else like it) Apple will get the message
that it's something users and developers actually care about.

~~~
lemieux
Thanks for the answer!

------
tomasien
Gonna use this in the Coffitivity iOS apps! We're writing a ton of 3rd party
app integrations to get rid of the way we mix music in the app (which makes no
sense right now) and we were shocked that we had to go find custom URLs for
every app we want to integrate that and just pray they have a URL we can use.
Writing all the custom code is annoying.

------
njs12345
Here's our attempt to fix this problem, for mapping only:
[https://github.com/citymapper/CMMapLauncher](https://github.com/citymapper/CMMapLauncher)

------
gsempe
Bookmarked. It's a common problem and the library seems to solved it in the
right way. Anyway I think there is an intellectual property issue as the
library embed third party applications icons.

------
rbritton
It's worth noting that the podspec says it needs iOS 7, so if you have
anything still supporting older versions it's a no-go.

------
joshdance
Looks great. Haven't had time to try it out yet, but looking forward to it.

------
akozlik
This is just awesome.

